# JVC LT-37X688 lcd tv bright white screen



## arosmith79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

While watching tv last week, the screen all of a sudden got really bright like someone had turned the brightness up to about 150% but I can still see the images through the brightness. I have tried all the different sources, and unplugging it and letting it cool down. I have replace both the TCON board and the main board. Could it possibly be a bad inverter board or a bad ribbon cable around the outside of the screen? Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks :grin:


----------



## sidewing08 (Jul 27, 2013)

this is what my vizio 47" is doing as well, i tried the power board/inverter board and the main board. nothing fixed it yet. does yours go back to normal gradually over the next 5 minutes or so?


----------



## arosmith79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Unfortunately, it does not. I read somewhere yesterday to have two people gently twist the screen in a clockwise or counterclockwise direction to see if the picture comes back. When I tried that, the picture came back. Now my thought is the lcd screen is bad cause I'm not sure a bad inverter board would cause this.


----------

